# Hilfe bei Pflanzen und Mulm im Teich



## Niklas123456 (18. Juni 2017)

hallo 
Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bitte!
Mein Teich ist nun zwei Jahre ca alt.
Filteranlage sieht man bei mir im Privatbereich.
Im ersten Jahr hatten wir keine Fische, nur hund und wir sind ab und zu in den Teich gegangen.
Immer klares Wasser und kaum Mulm.
Seid ca 4 Monaten haben wir nun 10 Fische und eine Schildkröte im Teich.
Seid dem ist der Mulm sehr viel mehr geworden.
Ich sauge den mulm 1 mal die Woche ab, aber jener ist am nächsten Tag wieder genau so da!
Ich glaube da ich keine Pflanzen im Teich habe, da der Hund viel auch am Rand rumläuft, würde er jene kaputt machen.
Ich glaube aber das ich ohne Pflanzen den Mulm nicht loswerde!?
Kann mir bitte jemand einen Rat geben, wie ich den Mulm loswerde und welche Wasserpflanzen ich am besten nehmen kann?
Vielen Dank schönes Wochenende Gruß Niklas


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2017)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> welche Wasserpflanzen ich am besten nehmen kann?


unterwasserpflanzen  wie __ Hornblatt wären schon mal ein guter Anfang - das wird in Verbindung mit der Schildkröte bestimmt kein Zuckerschlecken  

ein separater bewachsener Filtergraben neben dem Teich könnte noch ne Möglichkeit sein  ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/382217/


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2017)

ich sehe du hast ja schon so was, verbinde doch die beiden Gewässer und bepflanze die Teichrinne


----------



## slavina (18. Juni 2017)

Wenn das ein reiner Badeteich sein soll würde ich die Fische und die Schildkröte anderswo unterbringen.....  
Vielleicht noch ein Anbau ........


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juni 2017)

wir haben auch Fische in unserem Teich,
wobei weder wir noch die Hunde darin schwimmen.
Dafür hat es jede menge Unterwasserpflanzen,
die ganz klar erheblich dazu beitragen, dass das Wasser deutlich länger klar und sauber bleibt.
Daher kann ich Dir auch nur dazu raten, Pflanzen einzusetzen.


----------



## lollo (18. Juni 2017)

slavina schrieb:


> Wenn das ein reiner Badeteich sein soll



Hallo,

und die Pumpe mit 230 Volt betrieben wird, hat sie im Teich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2017)

Bo Leute, nun habt ihr irgendwas von Strom im Teich und seiner nähe wieder gehört und schon wird jeder der eine Pumpe im Teich hat 

Und dann fehlen noch die Kommentare zu Ausstiegsgilfe bitte


----------



## lollo (19. Juni 2017)

Bo troll20, du hast dir schon den richtigen Namen gegeben,  aber solche Beiträge von dir sind flüssig, nämlich überflüssig.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2017)

Tja @lollo wenn die so überflüssig sind warum kaust du igend etwas nochmal durch, was mit Niclas schon besprochen wurde, anstatt auf seine Frage zu antworten???

@ Mods könntet ihr das bitte in die Trashbox verschieben, denn da passt es besser.....


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2017)

@Niklas123456 
Wie ist denn deine tatsächliche Umwälzung durch den Filter.
Hast du das schon mal ausgelitert?
Und evtl. reicht deine Vorfilterung auf Grund der höheren Wasserbelastung nicht mehr aus???


----------



## Niklas123456 (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo René 
Danke für mal eine richtig gute Antwort!
Ne das habe ich noch nicht!
Ich habe eine ca14000 Liter Pumpe an dem Skimmer und ich glaube 6500 Liter am Boden!
FIlter ist ca 10 Meter weit weg! Und Anschluss der Schläuche ca 1 Meter hoch! Teich ist ca 1,20 tief!
Bodenpumpe geht durch eine 36watt durchlauf UVC und dann in einen cbf 15000 mit 18watt UVC und dann 1 Tonne Spaltsieb dann 2 Tonne schwebendes Helix dann 3 Tonne Bewegtes Helix mit membranteller!
SKimmer Pumpe nur durch Tonne 1,2,3 !
Beide 75 Auslaufrohre habe ich nun mit einen Nylonstrumpf von meiner Frau bestückt!
Am nächsten Tag mache ich die Strümpfe ab und oh da kann mann sehen was wirklich noch in den Teich kommt!
Pflanzen haben wir glaube ich jetzt ca 30 Stück das macht meine Frau nach und nach!
Aber der Mulm wir immer mehr statt weniger! Auch wenn ich jenen jeden Tag absauge
Ich habe echt keine Lösung mehr!
Ich wollte eigentlich auf Chemie verzichten!
Vielleicht hast du ja noch einen Rat für mich.
Danke Gruß Niklas


----------



## Niklas123456 (19. Juni 2017)




----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2017)

Ganz wirst du diesen Mulm wohl nie los, dafür kommt einfach jeden Tag zu viel von außen in den Teich. 
Das mit den Strümpfen zeigt ja das deine Vorabscheidung nicht optimal ist bzw bei den Skimmer fehlt sie ja komplett.
Dein Helix in der dritten Tonne würd ich statisch machen aber belüftet das hält nochmal ordentlich was raus.
Die Strümpfe kannst du noch durch selbst genähte Vliesfilter Säcke optimieren.
Alles weitere würde nur bedeuten auf Vlies-, Trommel- oder Endlosbandfilter umzusteigen.
Und dann die Pumpenleistung erhöhen, denn jetzt schätze ich mal hast du Netto ca. 8 bis 10 tausend Liter.
Was wiederum bedeutet das der austrag zu gering ist. 
Wenn du die Filteranlage  tiefer legen könntest, würde sich der Pumpenverlust auch verringern


----------



## Niklas123456 (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Danke für deine Antwort was heißt Helix in der dritten Tonne statisch machen?danke gruss


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2017)

Na volĺ packen damit es sich nicht mehr bewegen kann. Und somit auch die kleinen Partikel nicht noch kleiner mahlt und sie besser festhält bis du den Filter spülst.


----------



## neuling (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen. 
Der Mulm entsteht ja nicht nur durch den Eintrag von außen sondern auch durch die von der UVC abgetöten Schwebealgen und das nicht zu knapp. Nun muss das Wasser erstmal in Bewegung gehalten werden damit dieser sich nicht absetzten kann und vom Filter aufgenommen werden kann. Ich hab dazu eine Rohrpumpe im Teich, die Nachts für ca 3 mal 40 Minuten für Bewegung sorgt. Hilft ist aber zuviel Strom. Deshalb werde ich mal was mit einem Luftheber probieren. Ob's klappt keine Ahnung. Mal abgesehen davon ist meine Pumpleistung auch zu klein. Mein Teich hat 270m3 und ich Pumpe mit 40000ltr. Das muss ich noch etwas modifizierten. Mein Teich ist aber relativ sauber am Grund. 2 mal im Jahr reinige ich den Boden. Und zuviel Eingriff ist auch nicht gut. Mittlerweile arbeiten die Pflanzen auch nach 3 Jahren recht gut. Und leider bekommt mein Teich den ganzen Tag voll Sonne.. kein Schatten. Ist auch nicht so dolle. Frag mal den Roland... 
Gruß Jörg


----------



## neuling (19. Juni 2017)

Das Wasser sieht doch recht gut aus. Gruß Jörg


----------



## Niklas123456 (23. Juni 2017)

Guten Morgen, 
Ich habe nun die 6500 Liter am Boden ausgetauscht in eine 10000 Liter und ich habe noch mehr Helix in die Filteranlage gepackt und ich habe ca 100 schwimmplanzen in den Teich getan und die Nylonstrümpfe vor die 75 auslaufrohre gemacht und siehe da es klappt, der Mulm wir immer weniger!vielen Dank Gruß


----------



## slavina (23. Juni 2017)

Na das ist doch super...... finde Deinen Badeteich soooooooo schön!!!!!!


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2017)

Ob es dauerhaft eine ausreichende Verbesserung ist bleibt abzuwarten.  Denn jeder neue Tag bringt neue Veränderungen. 
Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Niklas123456 (23. Juni 2017)

Euch allen vielen Dank! Gruß Niklas


----------

